# can you look at this trainer??



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

And let me know your thoughts based on the website, as well as thoughts of the "relaxation" class? THANKS!

http://www.canineliaisons.com/index.htm


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Where is the description of the classes? I think it looks like a good training center, she is certified and that takes alot of time and work to get to that level. If the relaxation class is based on the control unleashed type training, it is worth the time. In a CU class the first ten minutes are to put the dogs in a relaxed frame of mind thru massage. Nice for bonding.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

http://www.canineliaisons.com/CLGroupClassVenueList060507.pdf

Relaxation Classes for the Anxious or Reactive dog:
These classes run for 5 consecutive weeks with duration of approximately 1 hour and 30
minutes. Enrollment age: No Age Requirements. In order to better accommodate our clients
with special needs dogs, Canine Liaisons is now offering Relaxation Classes for those who live
with anxious, nervous, fearful, shy and reactive dogs to participate in a group venue. The
Relaxation Class objectives are to offer a controlled environment in which a nervous dog and
handler team can feel safe and learn at a controlled distance from other dogs and people. These
classes also focus on leash handling skills; which will enable the handler to quickly redirect the
dog in sticky situations, assertiveness training so the handler may learn to control the
environment as well as approaching distractions (i.e. people, dogs, moving vehicles, skateboards)
in order to maintain a “Safety Bubble” around the dog. Also Calming techniques and non-verbal
communication skills are taught so the handler may learn to send the right signals to the dog
and attention exercises to reinforce why it's better for the dog to listen to the handler in
public situations. We also discuss relaxation exercises to teach the owner how to identify what
relaxed behaviors look like and to teach the dog how to offer relaxed behaviors and alternative
therapies; such as massage therapy segments aimed at building the bond and trust between the
handler and dog team.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would go for it. Even if the dog isn't fearful or reactive it really helps the handler with the calming signals, dogs body language, how to stop anything before it begins.
Do you have the _Control Unleashed_ book by Leslie McDevitt? _Calming Signals_ by Turid Rugaas is good to have on hand as well. 
The class will put you and Gracie in an environment with other reactive dogs, which to me is a good thing. You have your own place and Gracie will eventually look to you instead of reacting. The class I went to was limited to about 6 dogs so we could really space ourselves out.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks, Jane. I really appreciate you taking the time to look and respond. I do have the Turid Rugaas book. I don't have control unleashed.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Looks good to me. If you're concerned, you could always ask to go to a class and observe (which is a good idea anyway).

Risa could totally use that relaxation class. . . Whereabouts in Jersey is it?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I like this trainer!!! Very positive! And certified. CPDT is NOT easy to pass.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

My same thoughts, Kathy!

Jamie, it's actually in PA, over the bridge just outside of Trenton (town called Morrisville). Quite the hike for you 3 - 3.5 hrs or so, maybe more.

I have to get through my Dad's surgery and then I'll see about visiting the relaxation class. I really think it's what we need.


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

It sounds like what we need too!! I wish I was close to PA!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Ahhh figures. Whenever I find a good class for Ris, it is always too far away.

Do keep us posted about you and Gracie's experiences with the class!


----------



## twonhshepherds (Feb 1, 2006)

It wouldn't hurt to contact Leslie McDevitt and ask her if there are any CU classes in your area. I know a lot of trainers are working with her so they can run CU classes in different parts of the country. So nice.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Jeanie and I had a great conversation on the phone today. She e-mailed and invited me to observe yesterday's class but I wasn't moving very quickly. I'll get there soon. She's coming to the house Wednesday to meet us and the Princess. She did say based on my previous training that if I am committed to train with her, I have to accept her positive measures and NO MORE prong is to be used. I want to finish reading Pat Miller's book - I started it while Dad was in surgery and haven't taken it out of my suitcase yet. I'll keep you posted.


----------

